# Can you mix Latex paints with diff. sheen?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, so I have a lot of painting to do and I've been buying oops paints.
Some are satin or eggshell, most are semi gloss. 
I actually don't really want semi gloss except for BR and Kitchen .
I did hear somewhere a while back that if you don't mix it it will be flat cause the shiny stuff stays on the bottom ,does that sound right?
But then ,how can you tell when you hit it, unless you wait for the paint to dry,LOL!
And if I mix 2 sheens will it be in between or the lesser one?
And can I mix in some acrylic paint to get a different shade?
Sorry ,so many questions but I figure someone here will know!
Thanks,Chris


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We did some oops painting, too. We got a bunch of Sherwin Williams paint at $1 gallon (That's basically free). We mixed everything together, came out great! (Even ended up with some oil-based in there on accident and it didn't do anything.)


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

My best friend and I mix paints all the time to get different colors and shades. I have mixed semi gloss and flat before, came out kind of like a satin. I have never had a problem, mine came out great BUT, Dh's best friend is a professional painter and he says that sometimes when you mix colors you will get unexpected results due to the tint used so YMMV. (Hint--I always do a test mix on the paints I plan to mix, just a few tablespoons of each stirred together to see how they are going to turn out before I mix and possibly ruin a whole bucket of paint).


----------



## Glacialtill (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a painting contractor and yes, you can totally mix the paints. 

Make sure all the cans of paint are thoroughly stirred up before you start the mixing. Stir sticks are fine or you can get a mixer from a hardware store that'll work in an electric drill. They're about 10 bucks. Stir it up good; especially if the paint's been sitting for a while.

Mix enough together in a clean container to do what you want to do.

Average size rooms take about a gallon per room for two coats on the walls.

The higher the sheen, the more defects in the wall that will show. Personally, I like flat and use eggshell in the bath or kitchen for easier cleaning. If you're mixing flat with semi-gloss you probably want something along the lines of 4:1 flat to semi-gloss to get something around an eggshell finish. You can always mix up a batch and do a wall sample and see what you think.

Don't use outside paint inside. There's all kinds of mildewcides/etc you won't want to be breathing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have mixed paints of different sheen and it was just fine. It did seem like the flat was stronger than the gloss or matte. Good luck.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

ufo_chris said:


> Ok, so I have a lot of painting to do and I've been buying oops paints.
> Some are satin or eggshell, most are semi gloss.
> I actually don't really want semi gloss except for BR and Kitchen .
> *I did hear somewhere a while back that if you don't mix it it will be flat cause the shiny stuff stays on the bottom ,does that sound right?*
> ...


That does not sound right to me, I think a lot of your pigment and the 'stuff' that makes it dry and cure would be down there too, so it's probably better to mix it well.

We mix paints all the time, remember that it only takes a little dark paint to tint a white...but it takes a LOT of white to lighten a dark paint. And I did use some craft paint to mix a different color for a small bathroom once. It worked fine, but I may have just been lucky.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for the replies. I'm so glad to hear that!
Yes' I will test a small sample first to see, so it should be ok. 
I wish there was a site where you can mix colors on, you know ,peach and blue makes what?
There probably is, gonna have to Google it! 
Thank you,
Chris


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Lol....
Made a term I've not heard since leaving S. Florida come to mind....
Broward beige,

http://www.broward.org/WasteAndRecycling/Recycling/Pages/PaintItBroward.aspx


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, you can mix latex paints with different sheens.
As to mixing colours, do a search -- there are several sites that provide info for artists. For example: http://www.wikihow.com/Mix-Colors
But in the end, it really will be by experiment. Just be sure to mix enough for the entire project as it is impossible to match the colours for touchups. (Ask me how I know that one!)


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Can you mix Latex paints with different sheens?

Absolutely NOT! Because Martin hates latex but Charlie loves it. :whistlin:


----------

